# Windows 11 Undervolt in throttlestop doesn’t work



## Emanuele-1998 (Oct 12, 2021)

In windows 11 21H2 Build 22000.194 undervolt does not work and the interface is buggy, the version is beta and stable, I have an Asus G731GW


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 13, 2021)

There is already an active forum about running ThrottleStop in Windows 11. 









						throttlestop dead on windows 11
					

I installed the windows 11 insider preview, loaded up all the programs and games, but as i noticed it seems changing offset voltage no longer does anything and also some of readings are wrong (turbo ratio and memory freq) as seen here   is there a workaround or microsoft added some stuff to...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




After reading that info, if you are still having problems, post in that forum.


----------

